# Victim in a crime - police report is wrong - what do i do?



## HDtvlover (Jan 11, 2009)

The police officer who wrote the report got some facts wrong. What do I do? The facts are relatively minor and there is some information missing in the police report. The charges are already filed and the suspects are arrested, is it too late to correct it ? I just received and read the police report today.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes.. All will be revealed in court..

Go back to the couch and watch CSI or SVU or some other non reality police drama bullshit...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

HDtvlover said:


> The police officer who wrote the report got some facts wrong. What do I do? The facts are relatively minor and there is some information missing in the police report. The charges are already filed and the suspects are arrested, is it too late to correct it ? I just received and read the police report today.


Happens often. Not a big. Just ask to speak with the officer who wrote it, give him/her the additional details and they should be able to write an additional report.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Like Blue said...common.


----------

